# snowboarding close to florida?



## Guest

hey guys and gals,

well i live in florida right now but i am moving to colorado next summer. but i have to get thru this season first. so my questions is what places are are the closest to florida? my kid has been hammering about taking him skiing. i never take him with me when i go west so i am trying to find a place to take him with out spending a butt load. i did look on line but i have never been to any of them. any help would be cool. oh the places i saw on line were in georgia.

thanks
dancingwithbears


----------



## Guest

how old is your kid? 

NC, WV are the two i can think of.


----------



## Guest

hey n.r.g.,

well i have two boys. 5 and 1.5. you have two girls dont you? my five year old is all about winter sports. he started playing ice hockey last year and loving it. i did take him west with me one time when he was about 2 but he hung out at the lodge playing in the snow all day.


----------



## killclimbz

The only place I can think of is called "nowhere even remotely close to Florida".

Sorry man, NRG is probalby right NC and WV. I would go surfing or scuba diving instead this year. I am pretty sure it'll snow during the 08-09 season too...


----------



## Guest

i kinda figured but a long weekend with the boy is always welcome. i am going to drive to where i have to, i am not that supid. surfing cool but i need some snow! so what about some places in wv or nc? what are some places to check out that way.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

Georgia is the closest resort to here....my buddy went like 2 yrs ago and was all ice

EDIT : Resort / R / Ski Resort Stats

looks like georgia is done tho


----------



## Guest

wow exactly what i needed. thanks greenthumb


----------



## Guest

*The Two Best/Closest*

Snow Mountain in Western North Carolina is a cool place to hit up on a long week end but you'll have one hell of a drive to make with two kids... Beach Mountain is close too.
It's in blowing rock, North Carolina. I have been to both and Snow was the best of the two but they are the closest that i would recommend.


----------



## Guest

thanks justin,

you would be surprised with driving with my boys. we just back from d.c. a couple of weeks ago and they were troopers about it. this trip will just be me and the five year old. give him his gameboy and a dvd player and he is good to go. thanks for the spots.


----------



## killclimbz

mpdsnowman said:


> Wow. I would never have thought NC would have snowboarding...I think its great...


Dubai has snowboarding. Why not NC?


----------



## Guest

dancngwithbears said:


> thanks justin,
> 
> you would be surprised with driving with my boys. we just back from d.c. a couple of weeks ago and they were troopers about it. this trip will just be me and the five year old. give him his gameboy and a dvd player and he is good to go. thanks for the spots.


i have two kids...girl (8) & boy (5). my daughter rides, my son is too scared. he'll go tubing though, lol. 

reason i asked was because i thought maybe we could meet up when you go. not sure if that would just be too hectic or if it would help having someone else along...


----------



## Dcp584

Dude if you took them all the way up to D.C. and they didn't mind that trip try making it on out to 7 Springs, its in PA and it's just a few extra hours. I know thats a long hall but its an option. That or Snowshoe in WV Closer that Springs and I think it gets better snow; never been personally but i hear great things about it.


----------



## Guest

hey n.r.g.,

i will defiantly consider it. the more the merrier. let the kids go and have fun. thanks dcp i will look into that spot also. i couldnt believe it either with the trip to d.c. they were very good boys for how long they were in the car.


----------



## Dcp584

Quick question that is off topic what is you avitar???


----------



## Guest

that is me why. just kidding that is bubbles from the "trailer park boys". if you have never heard of the show defiantly look into it. it is funny as hell. i will try to find some links some times google video has some up.

here is a link to the first show of the last season. the clip is only like 3 min. if you go to google video and type in trailer park boys you will find a ton of them. when you look at the list under the video section look for the time on the videos. the videos with like 22, 23 min.s those are full shows. i do have every season on dvd if you ever want them just let me know.

Trailer Park Boys - The Water Bong Is So Smooth


----------



## Guest

seven springs is cheaper than snowshoe, but also has less runs. but honestly, when i'm with my girl it's all about her. she hasn't ventured off the bunny slope much yet because she hasn't quite got the concept of turning & just bombs down the hill. i did take her on a green last year & about had a heart attack watching her bomb & me trying to catch up to her & having very lil control over the outcome, lol.

so basically, i'd rather choose a resort based on what would be good for the kids, not us. if you've got family up here we could always keep it more local & hit up liberty or whitetail one day, instead of taking them to a place where we'd have to throw down on a hotie on top of the lift tickets. seven springs could definitely be a day trip if you were staying in DC, it's just a few hours away (like 4). 

it's kinda bogus that parents have to pay full price for lift tickets when riding with their young children. it's not like we get to have full price fun, lol.


----------



## swmike

Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. I lived in Maryland up until a year ago and know the answer to this question - not from speculation - but experience. I have 4 kids all that learned to snowboard in that area. Take them to SnowShoe!

Actually, I think you have a obtuse place closer - near Atlanta - when it's open. But here's why SnowShoe. It is the full up experience of a large mountain with that resort feel. If you are driving it will be about an hour closer. If by air - in to Reagan or Dulles it will be abouthte same distance to 7Springs or SnowShoe.

We did both resorts every year for several... SnowShoe has powder far more often than 7Springs. In fact, a couple years in a row we went to SnowShoe between Christmas and New Years and had blizzard conditions on at least one day each trip. They get powder. They also have excellent grooming. 7Springs is bigger than most of the southern PA resorts. But it simply isn't on the caliber of SnowShoe. I would choose 7Springs over Wisp, Liberty, and all the others in that area. But none of them compare with a trip through the mountains back to SnowShoe. i would actually rank it just under some of the north eastern resorts like Killington, etc. No it is not nearly as big... but they have some incredibly long runs and great conditions - far sooner than anywhere else in that region.

And - they have night riding on their sister mountain just a shuttle bus ride down the road.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Guest

snowshoe definitely trumps 7springs. and they added three new runs this year, including a glades run. but as i said, if we're bringing our kids it becomes more about them (due to their age) and less about us. 

it's more expensive to stay/ride at snowshoe though. but yeah, i do love that place


----------



## Guest

cool we will defiantly try to do this.


----------

